# Game of Thrones



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone watching the new series

Found the 1st two episodes a bit slow but I expect they were just re introducing the characters

This weeks episode , well I couldn’t make much out as it it’s set in the dark and shadows so I struggled to identify the characters 

Anyone else found it difficult to follow

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

not difficult to follow but I found episode three both too dark (especially watching it on a laptop) and a tad unrealistic and over the top. Ok I know none of it is realistic but none of it stacked up really at times. Still loved it though. Was pleased to see who the hero of the hour turned out to be though. One of my favourite characters (Without giving anything away).

I have a feeling the last three episodes will be a good conclusion though then you can go and watch the entire thing again as I suspect there will be loads of stuff we all missed or didnt get first time around. Im trying to persuade Mrs D to watch a couple of episodes of the first season, see if she would get into it.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

What is Game of Thrones?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> What is Game of Thrones?


You would love it! It's an epic fantasy based on deception warring factions and fantasy creatures like Dragons and Unicorns. Just like Brexit! 

Plenty of porn Bazza so right up your alley!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing as all the people I know seem to think it's the dogs, I set it up on Virgin last night, got settled in to watch episode one series one, and we have to pay for it, err, no chance, so deleted the series link


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Narrrrr, can't spare the time Baz. Too many problems on AOL and Wi-Fi extenders to waste it on games.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a bit Gory.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As John Virgo would say " it's a funny old *game*" not something I could watch let alone enjoy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No wonder we have TWO KNIFING DEATHS a day in the UK.

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> You would love it! It's an epic fantasy based on deception warring factions and fantasy creatures like Dragons and Unicorns. Just like Brexit!
> 
> Plenty of porn Bazza so right up your alley!


We may share our christian names Bazza but we sure don't share your porn affliction.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> We may share our christian names Bazza but we sure don't share your porn affliction.


Well knowing your admiration for the fairer sex (or any sex you can get really) I just figured you might be lured in by some pretty full on rumpy pumpy (well for TV). I think there actually is a Porn version. Google Game of bones winter is cumming :lol: Someone on an "another forum" told me that so it may or may not be true of course I dunno.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Well knowing your admiration for the fairer sex (or any sex you can get really) I just figured you might be lured in by some pretty full on rumpy pumpy (well for TV). I think there actually is a Porn version. Google Game of bones winter is cumming :lol: Someone on an "another forum" told me that so it may or may not be true of course I dunno.


Mind what you say Barry coz Flint gets a bit sparky.😂


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> As John Virgo would say " it's a funny old *game*" not something I could watch let alone enjoy.


It's not the gory bits Jan

But the build up of the stories of the families , the books are brilliant , G R R Martin

The wolves from the Beginning you would love as their lives are woven amongst the children of one family, found as abandoned pups and linked to each child and sorrow when the wolves die as a result of intrigue and an omen to their owners

Only two left now

The last episode was very much like the the battle in Lord Of the Rings

As light relief you could watch How to train your Dragon

Toothless is fantastic

I watched lord of the rings, the whole series, when my eldest grandson was younger,

Gained much kudos as I'd read the books and knew all the characters , J .R. Tolkien

And now he's 22, and sometimes arrives out of the blue to spend the night , and suggest we watch lord of the rings together , memories

But start with The Hobbits , film or book

Or not

I love fantasy, dragons

And there are no unicorns in Game of Thrones Barry

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Couldn't possibly watch or read anything like that, although I did watch a couple of Harry Potter films a few years ago with a little girl and her Mum when they stayed here otherwise I wouldn't dream of watching it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, Hobbit, Ice Age, How to train your Dragon and Shrek are all acceptable but gratuitous blood letting violence imho isn't.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But it isn’t Ray

It’s an intriguing story 

And yes it has the dead beyond the walls , the lives of those within the walls

Dragons ,warring factors 

But no unicorns 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Couldn't possibly watch or read anything like that, although I did watch a couple of Harry Potter films a few years ago with a little girl and her Mum when they stayed here otherwise I wouldn't dream of watching it.


Wel it's time you did girl

It's time you step out of your comfort zone

Find out a new gender

Watch dragons soar

The dead rise

Or even toothless , in train your dragon

Who young Albert thought looked like a cat , a cat he loved

It's fantasy

And who doesn't need a bit of fantasy

But weave between it and it's real life

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No thanks, I can find other things to fantasize over 😊


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Let me know what you Fantasise over Jan 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Let me know what you Fantasise over Jan
> 
> Sandra


When I find something you'll be the second to know.😑


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Wel it's time you did girl
> 
> It's time you step out of your comfort zone
> 
> ...


Ive always had the impression that Jan is quite happy as a woman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> No thanks, I can find other things to fantasize over 😊


I've told you to stop doing that Liz gets very jealous.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

😂😂😂


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> Ive always had the impression that Jan is quite happy as a woman.


Well once again I wonder at you

I obviously meant genre

The I pad corrects, not always accurately

But then again if your sad enough

Be my guest

Sandra

Ps where are your other two musketeers ?

You alone , that can't be right

Gosh you really are getting braver

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Well once again I wonder at you
> 
> I obviously meant genre
> 
> ...


Humour, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder!

You obviously meant "genre", I know you obviously meant "genre" but thought it humourous none the less!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh I never thought you humorous

Maybe , just maybe 

I’ll revise my opinion of you

Slowly , ever so slowly

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But back to the game of thrones 

Read the books 

But failing that watch the series

Jan it’s fantasy not fantasying

There is a difference 

I love fantasy, I move and Imagine 

Dragons 

Of course they are not real

But imagine if they were

Sandra


----------



## divemaster04 (May 5, 2019)

The latest episode was kind of disappointing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now I enjoyed that episode, at least the ”game “of thrones is back on 

Rewatched last weeks episode first , 

I may indulge in a rewatch of the whole8 series when it finishes :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Everyone seen the grand finale then?

I wont say too much in case you havent. Episode 5 though! Flipping heck. Quite a body count.

The ending seemed a bit all over the place to me but reasonably satisfying. I felt sorry for the Dragon though. 


Apparently there will be a prequel.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, saw it Monday morning.

On the subject of GoT here's an excellent rendition of the theme tune by some metal gods jamming


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Funny that. I was just thinking of doing a rock cover of the theme tune this afternoon. Mind you I did Hawaii Five O the other week and it was a bit naff.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> Funny that. I was just thinking of doing a rock cover of the theme tune this afternoon. Mind you I did Hawaii Five O the other week and it was a bit naff.


Criticism is an indirect form of self boasting - Oscar Livid (1886)

:nerd:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Who the feck is Oscar Livid? Did he do crap rock covers of TV themes as well?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> Who the feck is Oscar Livid? Did he do crap rock covers of TV themes as well?


He'd be Wilde about you .....


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought the finale (if it can be called that) was shockingly bad and I see that many critics have said the same. I'm adding my name to the petition for a re-make to be done. To think that I've spent eight years watching it for that load of sentimental nonsense to be broadcast upsets me greatly!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So your unhappy with the result Peter.??:surprise::wink2:

Not that I have seen any of it.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> Everyone seen the grand finale then?
> 
> I wont say too much in case you havent. Episode 5 though! Flipping heck. Quite a body count.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the dragon, we have him safe :wink2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

peribro said:


> I thought the finale (if it can be called that) was shockingly bad and I see that many critics have said the same. I'm adding my name to the petition for a re-make to be done. To think that I've spent eight years watching it for that load of sentimental nonsense to be broadcast upsets me greatly!


I wouldn't say shockingly bad but definately disappointing, Jon Snow should have been King of the world! The finale clearly leaves it open for many spin offs, Aria becoming Christopher Columbus etc


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

It was bound to a bad finale. Firstly pressured by the networks no doubt to ensure it was finished in a rush (£15m per episode?) . Secondly written by writers who had no knowledge of how GRRM intended the ending to happen as he’d not yet written it. I can’t wait to get the final book. Disappointed as it was poorly written.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the problem is after such an epic and fantastic series the ending was never going to be satisfactory but I guess it had to end. 8 seasons is a long run for any top series. A spin off or a prequel would be good though. Like Kays idea.


----------

